# Spring clothes haul



## Saints (Apr 1, 2012)

I had a very good shopping karma today, found so much I liked. The last store I went to was amazing, think I found my favorite store in Montreal. Got two of the dresses there and a top.





















































  	The jeans came with a rabbit  Just kidding... Loppi just wants a pair himself


----------



## Raerae (Apr 16, 2012)

Cute stuff.  Should look for some coral colored accessories or tops/cardigans to go with.  Coral is so pretty this season.  Goes great with your blues too.


----------



## connie123 (Jul 26, 2012)

Fantistic stuff!


----------

